# New Mr. Flapper Episode: New Girls In Town ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Courtesy of Tiff on the Muscovy list.

Terry
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Today, Flapper & crew welcome two new girls.

http://mrflapper.com/060122.htm


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Really enjoyed this one Terry, and the new girls really are stunning!

fp


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

The Muscovey girls are so cute....I can't wait for the next episode.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Love those episodes.
This one is definately my favorite.

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Reti, my favorite too. I particularly loved the next to last pic with the guys crooning to the gals. The caption was perfect.

Thanks, Terry

Maggie


----------



## Pikachu23739 (Jan 6, 2006)

Tawhat...can you choose one picture so I can put it in my website and tell me which one okay http://www.freewebs.com/westiepigdy/


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pikachu23739 said:


> Tawhat...can you choose one picture so I can put it in my website and tell me which one okay http://www.freewebs.com/westiepigdy/


The Mr. Flapper ducks and pictures belong to a nice lady named Tiff. You would have to e-mail her at [email protected] and ask for permission to use any of her photos.

You are welcome to use any of mine whenever you care to.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I have always liked Muscovy ducks. Really enjoyed the pictures and the interesting and funny captions that went with them!


----------



## Pikachu23739 (Jan 6, 2006)

TAWhatley said:


> Courtesy of Tiff on the Muscovy list.
> 
> Terry
> -------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


www.freewebs.com/westiofengland/ Pretty Pics can i put them on my site email me those pics and i will put them on emails on website.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Melissa,

You would have to ask Tiff about using her pictures. There is a link to her e-mail at http://www.mrflapper.com.

Terry


----------

